
Researchers Have Discovered a Much Faster Way to Learn New Skills - dpflan
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/02/12/how-to-learn-new-skills-twice-as-fast/
======
vixen99
Nothing new, for pianists have known this for ages. With difficult bits they
ring the changes with rhythms and keys. Most students work through the Hanon
Studies, written in C major, in all keys.

